# Fee for Expression of Interest Skilled Migrant Category



## preetkumar.india (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi All,

How much is fee for Expression of Interest Skilled Migrant Category. I saw two things but confused.

Resident Visa - Skilled Migrant Category - 2400 NZ$
Expression of Interest - Skilled Migrant Category online - 510 NZ$

Note: I don't have any job or job offer from NZ, i don't know if this info is required or not. I am applying it from India.

Regards/Preet


----------



## Cheema (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Preet

EOI is the first step to claim the invitation to apply for Residence Visa, so fee for EOI is 510$ roughly 26k INR

and once you get the invite, then visa fee is 98k INR that is 2400NZ$


----------

